# New guy



## 290lbs (Mar 25, 2019)

New to the forum here. Im 290lbs 5' 10" I'd say my body fat is in the 15% region. Just looking for some good reads and maybe some good advice here and there. Thanks.


----------



## brazey (Mar 25, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## 290lbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2019)

290lbs said:


> New to the forum here. Im 290lbs 5' 10" I'd say my body fat is in the 15% region. Just looking for some good reads and maybe some good advice here and there. Thanks.



Welcome aboard!


----------



## muscle_4you (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome Aboard!

 NTR
 MUSCLE_4YOU


----------



## adhome01 (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

